

Apple's New Ad Campaign: "If You Don't Have An iPhone, You Don't Have An iPhone" - Kylekramer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV2__tmrEbM

======
JakeSteele
i assume that the adman behind this ad was a member of the tautology club:
<http://xkcd.com/703/>

